# My win picture from groom & kennel expo



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh goodness that scissor work is beautiful, great job with the lines on that groom! You nailed it! That is one of my favorite clips is all time, how did you get the ears so short and smooth? I was so nervous when I attempted this clip on getting the ears too close.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW!! If you hadn't said he was a mini poodle I would have thought he was a Bedlington Terrier!! he even has a tail like a Bedlington!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Randi6567*: That's _amazing! _I just fell in love with Bedlington Terriers while at the Westminster Kennel Club Show, but I am 100% poodle loyal. If I had you as a groomer, I could get two good things in one!! Congratulations! You are a _phenomenal _groomer!!:thumb:


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

W.O.W. Awesome work! You should be very proud!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Bit huge conrats! Looks fantastic & so hard to do a Poodlington & get it right.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

I love that look, such a great job. Is the poodle's owner going to stay with that look or go back to more traditional clips?


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

The ears and side of face and throat I do a # 40 with my bravura, thanks everyone this was my 1st competition ever I was soo happy he came out good I was terrified this dog was perfect to put in this cause he has a tail I had been doing a continental on him and his standard brother for a while and finally convinced their owner to switch it up i turned the standard to a bedlington too and the owner used to own bedlingtons so he was all for it and he's gonna keep them in this for a while he said cause he gets so much attention


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I just saw Bedlington terriers and would say that your customer's poodle is one. Fabulous work!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! Incredible groom and beautiful work!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I would give anything to be able to groom like that. What a wonderful job!!!!!!!!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Yay another Bedlington clip! Very nice and congrats on your win!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

This is the transformation from poodle to poodlington it took about 5 months in total not too bad I'm glad I took some pics throughout


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, for posting those photos, that is a really interesting transformation if you look at first and last only there is no way you can tell it's the same dog. Be sure to start a scrap book or portfolio so over the years you can look at and show others all the creative grooming you have done. Besides, someday you may want to write a book about your grooming experiences and you'll be glad to have lots of photos.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

That is amazing. You should be very proud! The roached back just amazes me. Just awesome.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

cavon said:


> WOW!! If you hadn't said he was a mini poodle I would have thought he was a Bedlington Terrier!! he even has a tail like a Bedlington!


Me too! I am astounded!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful job!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Just amazing! You need to keep pictures of all the transformations you do. You are so talented. Thank you for the pictures - it is so interesting to see you transform that dog step by step.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

What incredible work! Thank you for sharing your 5-month step-by-step pictures; it's amazing to see the transformation taking place.

Congratulations on your well-deserved win!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Randi6567*: I could hardly believe my eyes when I first saw the end product of your grooming, but _WOW_, to see the photos of the transformation just blew my mind!! Seeing what you did over the five months makes it even more amazing. It's GREAT that you kept a photo record. I liked each step along the way.:adore: You are incredibly talented, and you sure make the point it's all about the hair--it's _astounding_ what a difference a great groom makes!! You must be booked months and months in advance, and how very lucky your clients are to have you.:adore:


----------

